# Who am I? TWO-FOUR-SIX-OH-ONEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Nah, not really.



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*Not really. I'm getting over a bit of heartbreak I think, but I bounce back quickly.

I'm fairly content right now, excited for my future in another country.

I was diagnosed bipolar/unipolar depression, but I think that was just Rejection Sensitive Dysphoria.

I'm 22, male, and content.*

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.







*At first, I thought it was piece of abstract art, which I absolutely hate because I don't think it's really art. Looking a bit closer, I thought it looked liked drums and after a bit more time spent looking, I figured it's probably a chandelier hanging down from a second story ceiling down to light the first floor (you can see the railing running in a square if you look closely.*
2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?
*I probably am disappointed that we won't make it to the concert. I use my knowledge of how cars work to try to diagnose the issue, though I'm awful actually working on cars but if it's a simple fixable issue, I might be able to...especially if it's an older car.

I'm probably very calm and carefree about it. I try to calm down my friends, probably joke around a bit. I'm very nonchalant. Inside I might be slightly nervous*

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?
*I would probably not drink (I don't drink much anyway so it's not much of an issue to me) and offer to drive everyone back. I might be nervous at first but I'd have a good time. I might sit at a table and wait for people to approach me, or I approach a few people and stick with them. I most likely would just stick with my friends. I get nervous in big groups, but in super large banquet halls, I'm the one person who will get all the attention on them and say a quick one liner (sometimes self-deprecating...well, usually self-deprecating) that makes the whole room laugh. I love making everyone laugh. I was always the class clown.*
4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
*Inwardly, I get pissed off. If it's a group of close friends, I definitely voice my opinion respectfully and may even get very heated and pissed off/passionate as I describe my point of view and why I believe it's right.

If they're people I know less or there are people who I don't know much, I'd probably keep my mouth shut. If it's something very controversial, I just don't say anything at all unless it's too my very best friend, and even then, I worry they'll hate me for my opinion.*

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?
*Depends on what it is. Seeing it in person might even change my opinion/point of view, depending on what it is. If someone was being racist/sexist/abusive to my friend, I'd tell the person to fuck off and escalate it if I have to. I hate hate hate conflict, but I will defend my friends to the death. If it's less serious, I just let it go. Not worth worrying about.*

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?
*I don't really know. I try to always be kind to customer service workers, and if it's something they can't help me with, and I get very flustered, I ALWAYS apologize to them and say I'm mad at the company, not them.

I try to be kind to people. I try to be charitable when I can be. I enjoy giving gifts. I like to support the underdogs a lot.

I've always been like that...nothing really determined them. I don't know if they can really be changed at all. They're all basic things that people need to have.*

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*A. I don't think like everyone else. My train of thought runs wild and I jump from one subject to the next without really having a connection that others can understand. 

B. I would either change how awkward I am around people, or how selfish I am. Probably how selfish I am, because being selfish is a shitty thing to do.*

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?
*I generally listen to my gut feelings. They're usually triggered in social situations...sometime's I'll get a vibe that someone is just strange in a school shooter type of way and I will actively avoid them, though this is not common whatsoever. It usually more comes into play in social situations where I have to read social cues and deduce situations from incomplete information.*
9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*A. Talking to people and hanging out with them...Petting KITTIES!!!! And dogs Going for a walk.

B. Working. Doing repetitive tasks over and over again. Waiting for something I'm looking forward to. Stress. I just get so bored of doing the same repetitive tasks at work over and over and over again, that I just get absolutely drained. I can't stand waiting for something I'm looking forward to because all I can think about is that and it drains my energy. Like currently, most of my time is consumed by thinking about my trip to Russia and different things I need and reading up on the culture.*

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?
*I can sometimes be very harsh/very opinionated and selfish, and I do my best to repress that stuff because I want to be loved.*


EDIT: I DID A SECOND QUESTIONNAIRE IN A SEPARATE RESPONSE...HERE IT IS!

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*Already stated*

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
*Oh god, definitely the first one. The second one does NOTHING for me. I love the first one because it's simply natural beauty at it's finest. I've always wanted to see the Aurora Borealis and this reminds me of it. There's just nothing as far as the eye can see, so you can just bask in the glory of the ocean and the sky. I'm a photography so I like it even more so.
*

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
*I'm a person who tries to be good, but fails a lot. I try to love everyone close to me and I do...sometime's I have trouble showing it though. I'm quick, witty, exploratory, decent with languages.*

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
*I would love to be a healthy ENFJ...easy to get along with, very seductive (I love flirting with anyone attractive. It's about the most exciting thing someone can do. The second I'm in a relationship, this changes) and kind. I would not want to be a prick...but sometimes I can be one.*

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
*No. I think that's how they perceive me...though witty might not be on there because I make really dumb jokes sometimes...so maybe I'm not actually witty. ;D*

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2
*I actually paid the $7 dollars or so for a Psychology Today values test...dumb, I know...but it seems to be very in-depth. Here are the results for that test*

7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
*I just sort of...deal with them. I can't change them, so why try? Most situations are not unknown to me. I know about them in advance, therefore, not unknown.
*

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*I overthink EVERYTHING. I over analyze the situation for days on end and try to come to a conclusion with incomplete data. It never works well. This is especially true of relationship situations.*

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*I act carefree, goofy, talkative, loud. Because why not?*

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
*I'm much better one on one, and I love that feeling of getting close to one person. Small groups (3 people) feel fine as long as I'm friends with one of them...5 people is fine as long as I'm friends with them, though many times, I talk and feel as though no one listened, so eventually, I get down and just stop talking.

Large banquets (40+ people) is where I shine. I'll get the attention on me for 30 seconds, do a quick witty one liner and have the whole room laughing, and I feel great about it.*

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
*I generally think society is shitty. We're on a slippery slope and things are going down the drain. Too much technology and I HATE it. I hold values important. I see the human population as a whole as unkind and selfish. The second I meet a person though, they are no longer part of the general human population*

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
*I rebel. I hate being controlled...If I like my boss though, I tolerate it and even like it to a point, because it's fun to socialize. I generally tolerate it because I have to, but I want to be my own boss.*

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 
*My life is chaos and I wouldn't have it any other way. Constant stress mixed in with content and moments of excitement make me feel something. Feeling excited is one of the happiest feelings I can have.*

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
*I fear people not loving me. I fear no one will ever love me romantically and want to spend the rest of their life with me. I worry about being a failure.*

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
*I want to be loved. I think I want kids...not totally sure yet, but I have my names picked out for them. I want to achieve long lasting friendships with people. I want to love everyone. My main goal is to support my family and friends financially or in any way they could possibly need.

One other dream I've had is I want to be a world class professor in a field of my choice...the kind that travels the world and gives lectures at famous universities...the kind that students love to have...to inspire them and teach them and be renowned for my teaching ability and knowledge would be a dream. *

16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*Already answered this *

17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.
*I feel it will help me learn more about myself and meet people who are at least somewhat similar.

I most want to be an ENFJ. Almost universally loved and inspiring to everyone.*

18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?
*My role models are:

Louis Pasteur, because of this. He risked going to jail to save this boy because he refused to let a child die without even trying. Because of this, he discovered the vaccine to Rabies.

Samuel Leibowitz (lawyer) because of the Scottsboro Boys case, where he (one of the best lawyers of his era) fought endlessly for years on end defending these innocent boys, who by all modern accounts, were totally innocent. He could have made what would essentially have been millions back then, but did it all for free because he was a believer.

Styles Hutchins, Noah Parden, and the Supreme Court of 1908 because of the lynching of Ed Johnson and the subsequent criminal case in the supreme court of the United States, where they took a bold action for justice that has never and will never be taken again. 

Jonas Salk and his discovery of the Polio vaccine...mostly because I remember someone saying something like "He didn't patent it, but rather gave it as a gift to all mankind." That makes me cry. He could have made millions but instead gave it away. Honestly, I'm crying right now just typing this.

Teddy Roosevelt is also an inspiration. A weak man who became strong, and helped found the U.S National Park system and the department of the interior. The National Parks are some of my favorite things on Earth and I adore them so much.

All these cases motivate me and make me want to cry. I want to be like them. I want to do what they did but in the modern day. I want to be the next Louis Pasteur or Jonas Salk or Samuel Leibowitz or Noah Parden. I want to discover the cure to cancer, or defend an innocent man in court from a world that want's nothing more than to lynch him for a crime he didn't do.

ALSO: I'm a commitmentphobe. I want to have sex with everyone I find attractive because I want to experience everything everyone has to offer. I want to know what makes everyone tick...what gives everyone pleasure, what they FEEL like. I know it sounds slutty or whoreish, please don't judge.
When I meet someone I love, I'm instantly committed to them and this whole wanting to experience everyone thing goes out the fucking window. I also would never mind having a third person in bed or being polyamorous to a point. I used to hate it, but I recently had that experience with someone and it sounds so damn invigorating and sensual.

I also have a lot of trouble finishing stuff. I wrote 10 pages of a novel that people told me was good, and then haven't touched it for over 7 months, and have no drive to

Also, I get emotionally connected to people real fast...like within half an hour.

I would give a limb up to be able to sing, dance, or play an instrument good, I think. I think my musical intelligence is good because I always remember song beats, song lyrics, and adore music with all my heart.

The most heartbreaking thing I've ever seen is when Teddy Roosevelt lost his wife and mother on the same day. This was the only thing he wrote in his journal for that day: "The light has gone out of my life." 
...I truly cry just thinking about it...it's absolutely heartbreaking.

EDIT: I should also mention that I'm generally very self-aware of how I can be seen and what I'm doing...whether I realize I'm subconsciously manipulating someone into doing something I want (which I try hard to avoid), etc.



Hopefully this might give you guys more info. Sorry for the rant.*


----------



## Bassytranslatelexicon7 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hmm... Seem pretty ISFJ or ESFJ too me...


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bassytranslatelexicon7 said:


> Hmm... Seem pretty ISFJ or ESFJ too me...


I just can't imagine myself being a sensor judger...I've never tested as having either of those traits (but I also know that J and S correspond to cognitive functions so it's more complicated than that). I've always tested as an ENxP, but you're the second person to say xSFJ today...

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassytranslatelexicon7 (Jul 15, 2019)

DrEquine said:


> I just can't imagine myself being a sensor judger...I've never tested as having either of those traits (but I also know that J and S correspond to cognitive functions so it's more complicated than that). I've always tested as an ENxP, but you're the second person to say xSFJ today...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You seem to have very Si esq. sensibilities, and, attitudes, towards life in general. I'm not picking up on Ne, literally at, all...
Definietly not getting any Ti... I'm Ti/Fe as fuck in real life. LOL. I don't see you being that 2 much...
What's your opinion, and/or, perspective on structure based in everyday moments, creating, and/or leading, to, an, exacting whole, and/or, result leading towards palatable social expectance; and, how is this useful in an everyday, and/or, professional setting, or, circumstance ? <------ Just a taste of what my mind is going though on a daily basis... 
:drunk: LOL.
Maybe, Ni, however... So... Perhaps a quiet ESFP... IMO... You seem too intransigent, and, serious, to be Ne...
No offence (HIGH FIVE DUDDE :h01113: ) I MEAN IT's a personality forum, right? Jusssss trying 2 help Pal-Sensai
ANYWAYS... I guess time will tell YR TRUE type : )


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bassytranslatelexicon7 said:


> You seem to have very Si esq. sensibilities, and, attitudes, towards life in general. I'm not picking up on Ne, literally at, all...
> Definietly not getting any Ti... I'm Ti/Fe as fuck in real life. LOL. I don't see you being that 2 much...
> What's your opinion, and/or, perspective on structure based in everyday moment, creating, and/or leading, to, an, exacting whole, and/or, result leading towards palatable social expectance; and, how is this useful in an everyday, and/or, professional setting, or, circumstance ? <------ Just a taste of what my mind is going though on a daily basis...
> :drunk: LOL.
> ...


YEET! I yeet alot at my friend's. I'm also not very serious and like to say stupid shit to make my friends laugh/get a rise out of them.

I also see a million possibilities in everything and want to experience everything. I also have very strong emotions.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

I also am not conventionally smart. I can't tell you how many times I've called retarded or stupid at work. Simply because I have trouble following what they're doing because I'm not smart in that way.

I can come off as serious when I need to be but I prefer to make jokes and talk about stupid shit and jokingly flirt even with my guy friends and call them bb in texts and shit.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

enfp seems like a fair fit. some of the things u said on top of the way that u phrased them felt very much like fi to me (especially #5). i think your ~considerable consideration~ for others (too lazy to use a thesaurus) is also more indicative of being a type 2 than it is fe tbh. i might be biased because we're typed similarly if not the same at least in mbti and core type (2w3?) but a lot of the stuff resonated with me. not to say that's my entire basis for the way that i'm typing you but i think enfp 2w3 makes sense. also, #10 is literally the textbook definition/drive for 2s lol (wanting to be loved). not as confident with your tritype order but i think you got it right the first time.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

blehBLEH said:


> enfp seems like a fair fit. some of the things u said on top of the way that u phrased them felt very much like fi to me (especially #5). i think your ~considerable consideration~ for others (too lazy to use a thesaurus) is also more indicative of being a type 2 than it is fe tbh. i might be biased because we're typed similarly if not the same at least in mbti and core type (2w3?) but a lot of the stuff resonated with me. not to say that's my entire basis for the way that i'm typing you but i think enfp 2w3 makes sense. also, #10 is literally the textbook definition/drive for 2s lol (wanting to be loved). not as confident with your tritype order but i think you got it right the first time.


I literally just want everyone to love me and when I can't make that happen or when people get aggressive with me, I get sad/back down because I don't want them to hate me.

I'm honestly crying now talking about this but I was yelled at so much as a kid for anything that I feel like whenever I argue with someone I love, I assume they hate me and I back down because I associate arguments with hatred/anger and I don't want them to be angry with me.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

2. ne 
3. enxp-t? (t -> turbulent) 
4. fi 
5. fiiiiiii 
6. e2 
7. a. ne 
b. e2 
8. se/ni
9. enfp?
10. clash between fi and e2 

god ur so 2 it hurts !! 

edit: awk got ninjaed, didnt c that last post. one sec


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> I literally just want everyone to love me and when I can't make that happen or when people get aggressive with me, I get sad/back down because I don't want them to hate me.
> 
> I'm honestly crying now talking about this but I was yelled at so much as a kid for anything that I feel like whenever I argue with someone I love, I assume they hate me and *I back down because I associate arguments with hatred/anger and I don't want them to be angry with me.*
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


aw im sorry dude. <3 i definitely feel this, though. i really suck at dealing with confrontation or the prospect of knowing not everyone likes me. objectively i get that most people aren't liked or loved by anyone anyway and it ultimately doesn't matter but it still sucks because on an emotional level my knee-jerk reaction is to internalize that as an innate problem with me. i especially get the last bit ! i have a tendency to think in extremes sometimes especially in the context of my relationships with others so i try to avoid arguments. unfortunately, that often comes with the burden of feeling like i have to compromise some of my values just to continue feeling liked/loved but it's super important to find the middle-ground and nuance in these kinda things. 

again sending my empathy <3


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

blehBLEH said:


> aw im sorry dude. <3 i definitely feel this, though. i really suck at dealing with confrontation or the prospect of knowing not everyone likes me. objectively i get that most people aren't liked or loved by anyone anyway and it ultimately doesn't matter but it still sucks because on an emotional level my knee-jerk reaction is to internalize that as an innate problem with me. i especially get the last bit ! i have a tendency to think in extremes sometimes especially in the context of my relationships with others so i try to avoid arguments. unfortunately, that often comes with the burden of feeling like i have to compromise some of my values just to continue feeling liked/loved but it's super important to find the middle-ground and nuance in these kinda things.
> 
> again sending my empathy <3


I totally feel that. The worst part is that so far in my life, most people haven't liked me.

When I was in college, I was either A. Mentally ill or B. Not good at managing my emotions...I didn't have many friends, and most people just thought I was annoying.

I'm going back to a university type setting soon and I feel way more mentally stable and way better at managing my emotions, so I'm hoping that I'll make more friends...at the last place I worked, I seemed to have friends. Sure, I annoyed them to the point of pissing them off sometimes, but hey, I still talk to most of them 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

DrEquine said:


> 0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
> *Not really. I'm getting over a bit of heartbreak I think, but I bounce back quickly.
> 
> I'm fairly content right now, excited for my future in another country.
> ...


* you mentioned hating abstract art bc it’s not art - so that ruled Ne out of the question- however the questions are subjective 

* not type related

* feelings 

* ne 

* extroverted 

* strong F 

* Fe- you’re gathering info from observing social cues 

* not type related but I’ll lean extroversion towards that comment 

* extrovert

* fe - you repress your emotion and thoughts to avoid offending others and to be loved by others . 


Your last 5 things you state would bring more insight than this questionnaire which doesn’t dig as deep however even with this questionnaire I still see Fe dom - you’re more grounded than and intuitive - abstract art isn’t real art- most intuitive would argue that its the best kind of art - now course the question in itself is subjective - however your explanation for not liking abstract is because it is not real which leads to Si ( introvert sensing ) and then you elaborate your answer_ into noticing details and using facts of describing how the picture looked like - sensing 

Your posts tend to indicate that you enjoy harmony and keeping peace between people - and you mentioned not standing up for your personal belief when around strangers bc you don’t want them to hate you so much and only share it with close friends - this sentence here clearly state that you use Fe > Fi. Your feeling are effected externally- it doesn’t derive from within 

Esfj imho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brightonrock (May 9, 2019)

you remind me of myself and i’m an ENxP. also love the title reference!!!


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Have a look at the Enneagram and see what you think about Type 9. You seem to want peace and harmony with others and work to maintain it. You *can* have Fi and be a Type 9. (I have some personal experience with that.) What people see in you as Fe and Si, I simply see as Type 9. 

I cast my vote for ENFP.


----------



## Shikileaf (Jul 21, 2019)

ENFP.


----------



## Bassytranslatelexicon7 (Jul 15, 2019)

ai.tran.75 said:


> * you mentioned hating abstract art bc it’s not art - so that ruled Ne out of the question- however the questions are subjective
> 
> * not type related
> 
> ...


I agree. Nail head, banger... Dude seems hella ultra Si too me... I get no Ne... At all...
I worked with a dude, that sounds a lot like "Dequie"... Too lazy to look at the actual name, but you get the idea...
He was so uber sensitive, had loud outbursts, and, didn't do his job right (no offence, but that, kinda sounds like what you are talking about...) Dude, had mad panic attacks, and skipped work so much because of it... I'm pretty sure he was ENFP, ISFJ... I honestly couldn't tell... But yeah... You seem totally Si too me.

There a lot of extraverted Fe, and, Te, also... Maybe with some Hidden Fi... Def an F. Maybe even ESFJ, but, ISFJ is more likely in my opinion.

BTW: U SMART I Tran.75 / :smile-new:


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
*Already stated*

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?
*Oh god, definitely the first one. The second one does NOTHING for me. I love the first one because it's simply natural beauty at it's finest. I've always wanted to see the Aurora Borealis and this reminds me of it. There's just nothing as far as the eye can see, so you can just bask in the glory of the ocean and the sky. I'm a photography so I like it even more so.
*

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?
*I'm a person who tries to be good, but fails a lot. I try to love everyone close to me and I do...sometime's I have trouble showing it though. I'm quick, witty, exploratory, decent with languages.*

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
*I would love to be a healthy ENFJ...easy to get along with, very seductive (I love flirting with anyone attractive. It's about the most exciting thing someone can do. The second I'm in a relationship, this changes) and kind. I would not want to be a prick...but sometimes I can be one.*

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?
*No. I think that's how they perceive me...though witty might not be on there because I make really dumb jokes sometimes...so maybe I'm not actually witty. ;D*

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2
*I actually paid the $7 dollars or so for a Psychology Today values test...dumb, I know...but it seems to be very in-depth. Here are the results for that test*

7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
*I just sort of...deal with them. I can't change them, so why try? Most situations are not unknown to me. I know about them in advance, therefore, not unknown.
*

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*I overthink EVERYTHING. I over analyze the situation for days on end and try to come to a conclusion with incomplete data. It never works well. This is especially true of relationship situations.*

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.
*I act carefree, goofy, talkative, loud. Because why not?*

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?
*I'm much better one on one, and I love that feeling of getting close to one person. Small groups (3 people) feel fine as long as I'm friends with one of them...5 people is fine as long as I'm friends with them, though many times, I talk and feel as though no one listened, so eventually, I get down and just stop talking.

Large banquets (40+ people) is where I shine. I'll get the attention on me for 30 seconds, do a quick witty one liner and have the whole room laughing, and I feel great about it.*

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?
*I generally think society is shitty. We're on a slippery slope and things are going down the drain. Too much technology and I HATE it. I hold values important. I see the human population as a whole as unkind and selfish. The second I meet a person though, they are no longer part of the general human population*

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?
*I rebel. I hate being controlled...If I like my boss though, I tolerate it and even like it to a point, because it's fun to socialize. I generally tolerate it because I have to, but I want to be my own boss.*

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 
*My life is chaos and I wouldn't have it any other way. Constant stress mixed in with content and moments of excitement make me feel something. Feeling excited is one of the happiest feelings I can have.*

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
*I fear people not loving me. I fear no one will ever love me romantically and want to spend the rest of their life with me. I worry about being a failure.*

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
*I want to be loved. I think I want kids...not totally sure yet, but I have my names picked out for them. I want to achieve long lasting friendships with people. I want to love everyone. My main goal is to support my family and friends financially or in any way they could possibly need.

One other dream I've had is I want to be a world class professor in a field of my choice...the kind that travels the world and gives lectures at famous universities...the kind that students love to have...to inspire them and teach them and be renowned for my teaching ability and knowledge would be a dream. *

16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?
*Already answered this *

17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.
*I feel it will help me learn more about myself and meet people who are at least somewhat similar.

I most want to be an ENFJ. Almost universally loved and inspiring to everyone.*

18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?
*My role models are:

Louis Pasteur, because of this. He risked going to jail to save this boy because he refused to let a child die without even trying. Because of this, he discovered the vaccine to Rabies.

Samuel Leibowitz (lawyer) because of the Scottsboro Boys case, where he (one of the best lawyers of his era) fought endlessly for years on end defending these innocent boys, who by all modern accounts, were totally innocent. He could have made what would essentially have been millions back then, but did it all for free because he was a believer.

Styles Hutchins, Noah Parden, and the Supreme Court of 1908 because of the lynching of Ed Johnson and the subsequent criminal case in the supreme court of the United States, where they took a bold action for justice that has never and will never be taken again. 

Jonas Salk and his discovery of the Polio vaccine...mostly because I remember someone saying something like "He didn't patent it, but rather gave it as a gift to all mankind." That makes me cry. He could have made millions but instead gave it away. Honestly, I'm crying right now just typing this.

Teddy Roosevelt is also an inspiration. A weak man who became strong, and helped found the U.S National Park system and the department of the interior. The National Parks are some of my favorite things on Earth and I adore them so much.

All these cases motivate me and make me want to cry. I want to be like them. I want to do what they did but in the modern day. I want to be the next Louis Pasteur or Jonas Salk or Samuel Leibowitz or Noah Parden. I want to discover the cure to cancer, or defend an innocent man in court from a world that want's nothing more than to lynch him for a crime he didn't do.

ALSO: I'm a commitmentphobe. I want to have sex with everyone I find attractive because I want to experience everything everyone has to offer. I want to know what makes everyone tick...what gives everyone pleasure, what they FEEL like. I know it sounds slutty or whoreish, please don't judge.
When I meet someone I love, I'm instantly committed to them and this whole wanting to experience everyone thing goes out the fucking window. I also would never mind having a third person in bed or being polyamorous to a point. I used to hate it, but I recently had that experience with someone and it sounds so damn invigorating and sensual.

I also have a lot of trouble finishing stuff. I wrote 10 pages of a novel that people told me was good, and then haven't touched it for over 7 months, and have no drive to

Also, I get emotionally connected to people real fast...like within half an hour.

I would give a limb up to be able to sing, dance, or play an instrument good, I think. I think my musical intelligence is good because I always remember song beats, song lyrics, and adore music with all my heart.

The most heartbreaking thing I've ever seen is when Teddy Roosevelt lost his wife and mother on the same day. This was the only thing he wrote in his journal for that day: "The light has gone out of my life." 
...I truly cry just thinking about it...it's absolutely heartbreaking.



Hopefully this might give you guys more info. Sorry for the rant.*


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

DrEquine said:


> *At first, I thought it was piece of abstract art, which I absolutely hate because I don't think it's really art. Looking a bit closer, I thought it looked liked drums and after a bit more time spent looking, I figured it's probably a chandelier hanging down from a second story ceiling down to light the first floor (you can see the railing running in a square if you look closely.*


People would normally say this is an S way of describing an object, but I disagree. I don't see validity in this specific question as a means to distinguish between N and S. I don't think even an N person would NOT see the obvious chandelier/drums/object. I think it is a stereotype that as soon as an N sees an object, they immediately start to talk about world hunger, greed, peace, etc. So this question, inconclusive. However, I also saw drums/lighting.



> *I probably am disappointed that we won't make it to the concert. I use my knowledge of how cars work to try to diagnose the issue, though I'm awful actually working on cars but if it's a simple fixable issue, I might be able to...especially if it's an older car.
> 
> I'm probably very calm and carefree about it. I try to calm down my friends, probably joke around a bit. I'm very nonchalant. Inside I might be slightly nervous*


First part too reliant on whether you learned to fix cars or not. I think most people that had prior knowledge of it would try to help out? Or else they'd willingly be stuck there even with knowing how to fix cars. So I would also say inconclusive again for first part of the response.

Second part of your response indicates Fe. Trying to shift and harmonize the mood on an external scale, despite you yourself feeling nervous.



> *I would probably not drink (I don't drink much anyway so it's not much of an issue to me) and offer to drive everyone back. I might be nervous at first but I'd have a good time. I might sit at a table and wait for people to approach me, or I approach a few people and stick with them. I most likely would just stick with my friends. I get nervous in big groups, but in super large banquet halls, I'm the one person who will get all the attention on them and say a quick one liner (sometimes self-deprecating...well, usually self-deprecating) that makes the whole room laugh. I love making everyone laugh. I was always the class clown.*


The "I don't drink anyway so it's not much of an issue to me" sounds Ti. Using logic to think your way to the decision instead of values. Even though you're nervous, you still are the first person to speak up and get the spotlight on you. I really think you are an Extrovert with how quickly you open up to others. It's much less filtered than your average Introvert. You also don't strike me to have Te in your stack.



> *Inwardly, I get pissed off. If it's a group of close friends, I definitely voice my opinion respectfully and may even get very heated and pissed off/passionate as I describe my point of view and why I believe it's right.
> 
> If they're people I know less or there are people who I don't know much, I'd probably keep my mouth shut. If it's something very controversial, I just don't say anything at all unless it's too my very best friend, and even then, I worry they'll hate me for my opinion.*


Really trying to preserve social harmony here. The reason you only voice your opinions to your close friends is that you know you guys are close and therefore the social harmony will not be disrupted much, I think. So in the end, you do not want to voice your opinion if it will cause a bad vibe. I think Fe more than Fi. I have read that if you trample on a high Fi user's core beliefs, the will unleash on you. 



> *Depends on what it is. Seeing it in person might even change my opinion/point of view, depending on what it is. If someone was being racist/sexist/abusive to my friend, I'd tell the person to fuck off and escalate it if I have to. I hate hate hate conflict, but I will defend my friends to the death. If it's less serious, I just let it go. Not worth worrying about.*


Seems more based on external results (whether it's upsetting your friends/other people). Doesn't seem to be based on your personal moral code. Fe.



> *I don't really know. I try to always be kind to customer service workers, and if it's something they can't help me with, and I get very flustered, I ALWAYS apologize to them and say I'm mad at the company, not them.
> 
> I try to be kind to people. I try to be charitable when I can be. I enjoy giving gifts. I like to support the underdogs a lot.
> 
> I've always been like that...nothing really determined them. I don't know if they can really be changed at all. They're all basic things that people need to have.*


I don't really know if this is Fe or Fi since you are listing behaviors, which both kinds of users can exhibit. The last part kind of touches upon the underlying reason: they're all basic things people need to have. Some function extroverted facing I think. Wouldn't an Fi user say something more along the lines of "live and let live" instead of "these are things all people should have"? Hmm.



> *A. I don't think like everyone else. My train of thought runs wild and I jump from one subject to the next without really having a connection that others can understand.
> 
> B. I would either change how awkward I am around people, or how selfish I am. Probably how selfish I am, because being selfish is a shitty thing to do.*


You mentioned you have a form of ADHD, right? I don't know if you have use Ne or it's ADHD, or both. I wonder if a high Fi user would recognize being selfish is shitty, but still continue to be selfish, because I thought Fi is all about being at peace with YOURself when you sleep at night. Not saying you are selfish btw, just analyzing your thought process.


> *I generally listen to my gut feelings. They're usually triggered in social situations...sometime's I'll get a vibe that someone is just strange in a school shooter type of way and I will actively avoid them, though this is not common whatsoever. It usually more comes into play in social situations where I have to read social cues and deduce situations from incomplete information.*


This is indicative of N - trusting your gut feelings. Myself being high Si user and inferior Ne user, I mostly never trust my hunches. I get them A LOT and I always imagine future scenarios, usually involving dialogues between myself and others, but I almost never solely base my decision making on these hunches or made up scenarios. When I do, it's always the negative too instead of positive. So comparing myself to you, I would ask do you trust good hunches as well or only bad hunches?



> *A. Talking to people and hanging out with them...Petting KITTIES!!!! And dogs Going for a walk.
> 
> B. Working. Doing repetitive tasks over and over again. Waiting for something I'm looking forward to. Stress. I just get so bored of doing the same repetitive tasks at work over and over and over again, that I just get absolutely drained. I can't stand waiting for something I'm looking forward to because all I can think about is that and it drains my energy. Like currently, most of my time is consumed by thinking about my trip to Russia and different things I need and reading up on the culture.*


Not sure if this is telling of any function tbh. They're too behavioral based. Except maybe ADHD contributes to your impatience or boredom of repetitive tasks and waiting. 



> *I can sometimes be very harsh/very opinionated and selfish, and I do my best to repress that stuff because I want to be loved.*


[/QUOTE]

Being opinionated and voicing it is Extroversion trait. Doing it to want to be loved...hmmm...more Enneagram related? Somehow, also reminds me more of Fe though.

I don't know what your type is, but I really was never good at typing people. I see a lot of hints at Fe and I think I saw a flicker of Ti. I saw no Te and I couldn't distinguish much between N vs S based on your responses. It could also be the way this questionnaire was worded. Let me know if you find out anything with more closure to your type!


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bunniculla said:


> People would normally say this is an S way of describing an object, but I disagree. I don't see validity in this specific question as a means to distinguish between N and S. I don't think even an N person would NOT see the obvious chandelier/drums/object. I think it is a stereotype that as soon as an N sees an object, they immediately start to talk about world hunger, greed, peace, etc. So this question, inconclusive. However, I also saw drums/lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, I would check out my last post! I definitely think I gave way more detail. I also think I'm definitely Fe, not Fi. All of my role models involve helping people/humanity as a whole. That sounds Fe to me...

Also, it might be ADHD. I'm not sure. Even on meds, I was like that. At one point, I had an awesome job as an apprentice making $20 an hour and insurance and I mostly spent my time sweeping floors...the only thing that kept me not going insane was the minor call aways I got in between, and audiobooks.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Oh, also, I totally flirt with both types, even when I'm not super interested in guys...but I'd probably fuck some of my guy friends just for the hell of it

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Also, I should mention that I am sometimes willing to compromise some of my desires or minor values when it comes to dating. I.E Smoking weed


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

So I just took a test on 16personalities (I know I know...I'm gonna go take a cognitive function test now) and tested as an ESFP...









One issue with this is I don't get the chance to go out often, and I've never actually had a relationship...


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Many of the questions were hard for me to answer.

View attachment 827291


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

i think you're an intp


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

That's funny. ;D


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

DrEquine said:


> Also, I would check out my last post! I definitely think I gave way more detail. I also think I'm definitely Fe, not Fi. All of my role models involve helping people/humanity as a whole. That sounds Fe to me...
> 
> Also, it might be ADHD. I'm not sure. Even on meds, I was like that. At one point, I had an awesome job as an apprentice making $20 an hour and insurance and I mostly spent my time sweeping floors...the only thing that kept me not going insane was the minor call aways I got in between, and audiobooks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I'll take a look at your second questionnaire probably sometime today.


----------



## Superintrovert (Jul 4, 2019)

I agree with your 16personalities results, only S/N is unclear. Maybe I would guess higher extraversion score.

And I think you are 2w3 Enneagram type.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

I had my best friend take an Enneagram test for me.

They typed me as a 7w6


----------



## Superintrovert (Jul 4, 2019)

EPs are often 7s. EFs are often 2s. So both are possible. If you want to know more, google: enneagram mbti correlations site:typologycentral.com

I might have overlooked it, but when you tested yourself for enneagram type, what was the result?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

> *Oh god, definitely the first one. The second one does NOTHING for me. I love the first one because it's simply natural beauty at it's finest. I've always wanted to see the Aurora Borealis and this reminds me of it. There's just nothing as far as the eye can see, so you can just bask in the glory of the ocean and the sky. I'm a photography so I like it even more so.
> *


Extroverted perceiving function (Se or Ne). You speak of the image in a broad sense and didn't zoom into any details, so I think it was more of a quick and wide perception instead of slow and zooming into certain impressions you preferred.


> *I'm a person who tries to be good, but fails a lot. I try to love everyone close to me and I do...sometime's I have trouble showing it though. I'm quick, witty, exploratory, decent with languages.*


Quick/witty=Se/Ne? Language proficiency hmm...not sure if skills has to do with type.



> *I would love to be a healthy ENFJ...easy to get along with, very seductive (I love flirting with anyone attractive. It's about the most exciting thing someone can do. The second I'm in a relationship, this changes) and kind. I would not want to be a prick...but sometimes I can be one.*


Frequency and ease of flirting=extroverted trait. Some kind of F. You make no mention of rationals or logic, just value judgments. 



> *No. I think that's how they perceive me...though witty might not be on there because I make really dumb jokes sometimes...so maybe I'm not actually witty. ;D*


Still ties back to extroversion - what you see is what you get. Not nearly as much filtering as Introverts.



> *I actually paid the $7 dollars or so for a Psychology Today values test...dumb, I know...but it seems to be very in-depth. Here are the results for that test*


It's 21 pgs omg. Can you summarize your values here instead? lol



> *I just sort of...deal with them. I can't change them, so why try? Most situations are not unknown to me. I know about them in advance, therefore, not unknown.
> *


Probably signifies high Intuition or high Thinking, but you don't strike me as a T and much rather an F, so I'm going to go with high Intuition since the unknown doesn't bother you.



> *I overthink EVERYTHING. I over analyze the situation for days on end and try to come to a conclusion with incomplete data. It never works well. This is especially true of relationship situations.*


Probably T in a non-dominant position since this comes up when you are stressed. So low T, high F.


> *I act carefree, goofy, talkative, loud. Because why not?*


Extroversion again (carefree/talkative/loud). Se or Ne. 



> *I'm much better one on one, and I love that feeling of getting close to one person. Small groups (3 people) feel fine as long as I'm friends with one of them...5 people is fine as long as I'm friends with them, though many times, I talk and feel as though no one listened, so eventually, I get down and just stop talking.*


*

Love the feeling of getting close to one person. Hmm. Reminds me of N + F. I think this question is trying to distinguish between I vs E, but I already think you are a definite E.




Large banquets (40+ people) is where I shine. I'll get the attention on me for 30 seconds, do a quick witty one liner and have the whole room laughing, and I feel great about it.

Click to expand...

*Definite E. I think Fe...you feel great after you've gotten positive consensus from the room (whole room is laughing). ExFx. 



> *I generally think society is shitty. We're on a slippery slope and things are going down the drain. Too much technology and I HATE it. I hold values important. I see the human population as a whole as unkind and selfish. The second I meet a person though, they are no longer part of the general human population*


ExFJ vibes here. Having a general view of how the world works but also seeing the good aspects of each individual. Seems contradictory but makes sense for ExFJ. I was wondering whether you were a P or J, but you seem more like a J to me. I think P's generally don't hold such strong views in this category. They tend to live and let live.



> *I rebel. I hate being controlled...If I like my boss though, I tolerate it and even like it to a point, because it's fun to socialize. I generally tolerate it because I have to, but I want to be my own boss.*


Similar concept to the above. Feeling a general way about a concept but then making exceptions for the individual. ExFJ?



> *My life is chaos and I wouldn't have it any other way. Constant stress mixed in with content and moments of excitement make me feel something. Feeling excited is one of the happiest feelings I can have.*


You seem to really embrace all the facets of life, easy and stressful. Something high Se or Ne with F, I think.



> *I fear people not loving me. I fear no one will ever love me romantically and want to spend the rest of their life with me. I worry about being a failure.*


Still think this is more enneagram related answer.



> I want to be loved. I think I want kids...not totally sure yet, but I have my names picked out for them. I want to achieve long lasting friendships with people. I want to love everyone. My main goal is to support my family and friends financially or in any way they could possibly need.


ESFJ vibes.


> One other dream I've had is I want to be a world class professor in a field of my choice...the kind that travels the world and gives lectures at famous universities...the kind that students love to have...to inspire them and teach them and be renowned for my teaching ability and knowledge would be a dream.


Still feels like ExFJ.



> I most want to be an ENFJ. Almost universally loved and inspiring to everyone.


Would you consider yourself to be a true J? Are you a planner or generally wing it?



> 18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?
> *My role models are:
> 
> Louis Pasteur, because of this. He risked going to jail to save this boy because he refused to let a child die without even trying. Because of this, he discovered the vaccine to Rabies.
> ...


*

The last part was nice and descriptive. It actually reminds me more of a P. I would say you are either an Fe, Se or Ne dom. I can't decide if you are a J or P, but the last part really hit me as P. You and I both know you are an E. So...ExFP. Probably ENFP is correct, then. Now my question is can an ENFP seem like they have high Fe but it is a combination of Ne+Fi? Do you think you're more of an ENFP, ENFJ, ESFP or ESFJ? Although you have mentioned that you really don't relate to Sensing.*


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

> Would you consider yourself to be a true J? Are you a planner or generally wing it?


So regarding planning...I can, but I mostly pay attention to the big picture. I spontaneously decided to go study in Russia (I was already interested in Russia, and had basic knowledge of the language) over the course of 2 days of thought after finding out how far my money would go there, and figured out exactly how to make it happen. I started going all over the internet, asking people to suggest cities and universities. I did my own research, got a short list, and began making a cost-benefit analysis (oh god I sound like an ISTJ) and decided on Tomsk, because:
It was the cheapest city on my list.
Has a top 10 university (for the country..this is the one I'm going to.)
Has a nice climate (Siberia, nice and cold. Just what I like).
Has a decent amount of people (500k) and is a student city.

So I decided on the city, and then I started figuring out how to get there. I figured out how much visas, flights, and the actual schooling costs, looked at my monthly income, and started budgeting out the the next 4 months after that. Once I did that, I started putting this plan into motion, contacted the school, started researching what I need for the visa, bought a case for my passport to protect it during shipping, started figuring out how much I need to spend on clothing, stuff like that.

I sometimes have trouble sticking to the budget exactly, I follow it more as a general guideline and if I go a bit over or below, then it's fine and I'll still find a way to make it work.



> Similar concept to the above. Feeling a general way about a concept but then making exceptions for the individual. ExFJ?


This is how many things in my life are. At one side, I hate to generalize, but on the other hand, my mind is full of rules regarding people and things but there are exceptions to almost all of my rules.



> It's 21 pgs omg. Can you summarize your values here instead? lol


There are 6 main categories with 5 or so within each category. They're rated on a scale of 1-100.
*A. Social values are the most important main category for me - 63*
1. Family and friends - 79
2. Altruism - 76
3. Socializing - 67
4. Empathy - 66
5. Acceptance/belonging - 57
6. Community values - 31
*B. Theoretical Values - 54*
1. Innovation - 68
2. Scientific exploration - 67
3. Intellectualism - 48
4. Knowledge - 34
*C. Aesthetic Values - 51*
1. Appreciation of beauty - 95 (BY FAR MY HIGHEST VALUE, APPARENTLY)
2. Appreciation of different art forms - 53
3. Idealism - 52
4. Originality - 42
5. Intellectual creativity - 32
6. Expressing creativity through art - 31
*D. Traditional Values - 49*
1. Ethics/Morals - 67
2. Stability - 67
3. Conventionality - 55
4. Compliance - 41
5. Religion/Sprituality - 23
*E. Realistic Values - 44*
1. Entitlement (Not in a negative sense, they're asking whether you feel entitled to compensation for hard work done.) - 63
2. Handiness - 50
3. Hard work and dilligence - 47
4. Pragmatism - 38
5. Utilitarianism - 36
6. Financial security - 31
*F. Political Values - 41*
1. Recognition - 57
2. Pride - 57
3. Competitiveness - 42
4. Power/influence - 41
5. Self-importance - 40
6. Career Life - 30
7. Self-Interest - 23 

You can find the description of each in the document. Just skip towards the end and you'll see them describe what each type means 



> Definite E. I think Fe...you feel great after you've gotten positive consensus from the room (whole room is laughing). ExFx.


Rejection is one of the worst feelings I ever experience. I don't experience it when asking people out, but moreso when people reject me socially.


> Still think this is more enneagram related answer.


I relate VERY STRONGLY with the 2w3 and 7w6 enneagrams.


> The last part was nice and descriptive. It actually reminds me more of a P. I would say you are either an Fe, Se or Ne dom. I can't decide if you are a J or P, but the last part really hit me as P. You and I both know you are an E. So...ExFP. Probably ENFP is correct, then. Now my question is can an ENFP seem like they have high Fe but it is a combination of Ne+Fi? Do you think you're more of an ENFP, ENFJ, ESFP or ESFJ? Although you have mentioned that you really don't relate to Sensing.


I show the traits of wanting to entertain like an ESFP, the traits of being spontaneous like an ENFP, the traits of wanting to take care of the family like an ESFJ (Though that's my future family/loved ones. I don't feel close at all to my blood family...I rarely if ever say I love you to them, but say it to friends. I show the traits of wanting to champion a cause like an ENFJ. 

I know they're all almost completely different functions wise.

My biggest drive in life is my desire to change the world. I want to champion a cause and make it happen by any means necessary. This could be finding the cure for cancer, or just being the next Mr. Rogers/Bob Ross (this is my ultimate self-actualization goal).

Also, one trait that seems to be very ENFJ and not ENFP is that I am rarely if ever late. In fact, I'm almost always early. I've only been late to work maybe 2-3 times in 4 years, and I'm pretty well known for my punctuality. When it comes to being late, it's either because I got my schedule confused, or simply overslept and missed my alarm.

ALSO: I LOVE LOVE LOVE GIVING GIFTS TO MAKE PEOPLE FEEL LOVED, OR JUST IN GENERAL.

I love when people tell me words of affirmation, physical contact...in fact, I love all of them so much. Acts of service don't do much for me and receiving gifts doesn't do much for me, though I obviously appreciate them and love the people giving them.

Also, I was told ESFJs like gossip. I actually hate it, and hearing people gossip bad about others makes me very uncomfortable.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

DrEquine said:


> Also, I was told ESFJs like gossip. I actually hate it, and hearing people gossip bad about others makes me very uncomfortable.


I highly doubt gossiping is type related - any type can gossip - I’ve seen istj gossiping along with xntjs etc etc etc - basically we are looking at functions 

Hmmm I have some questions for ya 
- 
Do you share feelings when you’re confused with the matter or when the matter is already done ? 

When a friend comes up to you to share a personal story of something tragic or something they’re annoyed with 

Do you think up of ways and solution to help them - tell them what they could do to make the situation better and offer care and supportive words to let them know that you’re there for them 

Or 

Do you find yourself thinking of a similar event that have happened to you and start sharing your story and experience with them ? 

Is it easier for you to share your thoughts or is it easier for you to share feelings ? 

Do you try to achieve harmony to give you peace of mind ? Or do you want harmony so that everyone can get along ? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I highly doubt gossiping is type related - any type can gossip - I’ve seen istj gossiping along with xntjs etc etc etc - basically we are looking at functions
> 
> Hmmm I have some questions for ya
> -
> Do you share feelings when you’re confused with the matter or when the matter is already done ?


I share them when I'm confused with the matter. Who cares once it's over. Feelings only matter in the moment.




> When a friend comes up to you to share a personal story of something tragic or something they’re annoyed with



Do you think up of ways and solution to help them - tell them what they could do to make the situation better and offer care and supportive words to let them know that you’re there for them 

Or 

Do you find yourself thinking of a similar event that have happened to you and start sharing your story and experience with them ? [/quote] 
Both. Sometimes, with my best friend, I get really harsh and get her to choose what I think is the right decision because I'm trying to keep her from self-destructing her whole life. I do both. Actually, I rarely tell people I'm there for them. I usually just go for an I'm so sorry that's awful and then jump into helping them fix their situation. Might tell them I love them too.


> Is it easier for you to share your thoughts or is it easier for you to share feelings ?


It's easy for me to give a big picture of my feelings and describe how I came to have those feelings. 



> Do you try to achieve harmony to give you peace of mind ? Or do you want harmony so that everyone can get along ?


Both. Everyone getting along gives me peace of mind. I hate when people fight, and I always try to intervene or prevent fighting between people around me.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

DrEquine said:


> I share them when I'm confused with the matter. Who cares once it's over. Feelings only matter in the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both. Sometimes, with my best friend, I get really harsh and get her to choose what I think is the right decision because I'm trying to keep her from self-destructing her whole life. I do both. Actually, I rarely tell people I'm there for them. I usually just go for an I'm so sorry that's awful and then jump into helping them fix their situation. Might tell them I love them too.

It's easy for me to give a big picture of my feelings and describe how I came to have those feelings. 


Both. Everyone getting along gives me peace of mind. I hate when people fight, and I always try to intervene or prevent fighting between people around me.[/QUOTE]

Have you had the time to read how cognitive functions works 

Anyways after this post I am quite certain that you use Fe over Fi 

* introvert feeling is called introvert for a reason - fi user tends to introspect emotions internally and not share it until the matter is done and over with , the reason for an fi bringing up a problem is more along the line of venting than confusion - their thoughts however will be spoken aloud - emotions not until matter is resolved 

Fe shares bc they need an immediate answer and having exterior feedback makes them feel better when they’re emotionally stress and confuse 


* Fe - Ti- you’re trying to fix their problems for them - fi ( dom/aux) would never try to fix a problem unless asked and even then they wouldn’t try to fix it but rather help the other individual find the answer by asking them questions and having them figure out their own answers-


The last line lean more towards Fe - you’re intervening into helping others achieve harmony. 


Highly doubt you’re an fi user 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

If that's the case, then what would my stack be?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

DrEquine said:


> If that's the case, then what would my stack be?


I’m guessing you’re an exfj 

Fe ( extrovert feeling ) dom
Si - introvert sensing aux ( not dom which makes quite a different)
Ne( extrovert intuitions) 
Ti- introvert thinking - inferior 

https://www.typeinmind.com/fesi. Read through that and see if it’s relatable or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I’m guessing you’re an exfj
> 
> Fe ( extrovert feeling ) dom
> Si - introvert sensing aux ( not dom which makes quite a different)
> ...


Stupid question...if my Ni is way way stronger than my Si, why would my Si be my auxiliary? FeNiSe are all very strong for me. Also, I just asked my ESFJ best friend and she said, yes, I give advice without ever asking her if she wants it. She does the same thing. She also gossips, which I hate doing personally.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

DrEquine said:


> Stupid question...if my Ni is way way stronger than my Si, why would my Si be my auxiliary? FeNiSe are all very strong for me. Also, I just asked my ESFJ best friend and she said, yes, I give advice without ever asking her if she wants it. She does the same thing. She also gossips, which I hate doing personally.


Enfj then if you relate to Ni -Se over Si -Ne , I’m guessing you’re reading the functions now ? Whichever ones you could understand and can apply to yourself is most likely your function . 

Enfj gossips a lot - I was raised by one , my enfj bff never gossips . Highly doubt it’s type related- hating gossip isn’t function relate for gossiping is a trait not a function .


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

I actually bought the ENFP book by Heide Priebe at one point and gave it a quick read through, and didn't find that I related all that much with what was said in the book. Didn't put much thought into it at the timd

Also, this is what seems an ENFJ thing to want, I think, but I always sort of wanted to be a politician because at least I could help change the world and make it a better place.

Also, I know ENFPs are known for being awesome salesman, and I feel as though I could do that...but I'm too honest to sell any product or service that I don't believe in personally.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

type me please i'm so confused


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> Also, quit derailing the thread. I didn't ask for your opinion on my actions, I'm asking about my type.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


hahah you derailed your own thread when you bought this whole thing up. I bet you wish you hadn't now though lol


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

StinkyBambi said:


> hahah you derailed your own thread when you bought this whole thing up. I bet you wish you hadn't now though lol


How did I derail my own thread. It could be a personality indicator. Calling me weak is derailing the thread. You're derailing the thread.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> How did I derail my own thread. It could be a personality indicator. Calling me weak is derailing the thread. You're derailing the thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Haha sure. I'm just commenting on something you've said. Derailing the thread is posting something completely irrelevant. Don't use 'personality indicator' as an excuse to share and indulge your own unrelated personal stories.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

StinkyBambi said:


> Haha sure. I'm just commenting on something you've said. Derailing the thread is posting something completely irrelevant. Don't use 'personality indicator' as an excuse to share and indulge your own unrelated personal stories.


It was absolutely related. Doing stuff like that might be a personalized indicator, like I said. Some types are more likely to take actions like that. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> It was absolutely related. Doing stuff like that might be a personalized indicator, like I said. Some types are more likely to take actions like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Not really. Any type can be overprotective about a friend like that. You just like to over think things and make them all about you.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

How the fuck is it making it about me? This thread is about me. Jesus Christ, just fuck off already.

Also, based on the posts I've seen you make, you are projecting so fucking hard it's not even funny.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

yep, he's triggered.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

StinkyBambi said:


> yep, he's triggered.


I'm not, though. I'm just angry that you're still derailing the thread.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> I'm not, though. I'm just angry that you're still derailing the thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


stop derailing the thread


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

ESFJ


----------



## Ksiaze (Jul 21, 2019)

DrEquine said:


> She was drugged and raped before. Yes she's too scared to do anything about it. I fucking said that? Stuff like that affects your emotions.
> 
> You seem like the type of person to say that someone who calls in a welfare check is weak.
> 
> ...


What is the most feminine type? That is your type. It's time to accept it dude, you are just like your own mother.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

StinkyBambi said:


> stop derailing the thread


Okay fine. Let's talk about what MBTI I am. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

> What is the most feminine type? That is your type. It's time to accept it dude, you are just like your own mother.


Jesus fucking Christ. Just go get the stick out of your ass already. Who shoved it there?


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Ksiaze said:


> What is the most feminine type? That is your type. It's time to accept it dude, you are just like your own mother.


and he's got an oedipus complex


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

> and he's got an oedipus complex


You're the one who posted on this forum that you literally want to fuck your own cousin. Are you really the one to be talking about this?


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

DrEquine said:


> You're the one who posted on this forum that you literally want to fuck your own cousin. Are you really the one to be talking about this?


lol yeah. love incest


----------



## Ksiaze (Jul 21, 2019)

To be fair, fucking your own mother is worse than fucking your own cousin.....

Ngl it does seem like you got some mommy issues dude.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Ksiaze said:


> To be fair, fucking your own mother is worse than fucking your own cousin.....
> 
> Ngl it does seem like you got some mommy issues dude.


It's called being abused as a kid. Good job. Want a gold star?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

@TABASCO 








A person I was somewhat romantically involved with once told me that my desire to go out all dressed up with her in a nice dress to a nice restaurant and me all dressed nice was definite Se, and that her as an INFJ couldn't understand that.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

Trying to intepret the result:
Not sure about the ESFP thing but pretty sure you are an EXFX. 
You have both high Fe and Fi and seem an extrovert. In advanced theories where we use all 8 functions, the auxiliary function is ambiverted, meaning EXFPs have both high Fe and Fi, and IXFJs have both high Fi and Fe, so it's very possible you are EXFP.

You can't be an ESFJ because your Ni is higher than your Si (Ni is the weakest function of ESFJs in advanced theories).
ENFP is unlikely if Se is higher than Ne

You still strike me as being somewhere on the Ne-Si axis, though, but right now I'm only going to base my typing on the test.
ENFJ and ESFP remain. Since Fe is higher than Se, ENFJ is indeed most likely


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

@DrEquine socionics and MBTI ARE perfectly correlated, only the last letter of the introverted types are reversed 
MBTI ENFP is NeFi, socionics ENFp is also NeFi
MBTI INFP is FiNe, socionics INFp is NiFe
MBTI INFJ is NiFe, socionics INFj is FiNe
etc


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

mistakenforstranger said:


> You're not an ESFJ. ENFx, as you seem more like the NF temperament. I know it's not popular to do so, but when functions start to muddle things, simplify with Keirsey. Which do you relate to more?
> 
> https://keirsey.com/temperament/idealist-overview/
> https://keirsey.com/temperament/guardian-overview/


100% idealist without a doubt. I can sadly sometimes be boastful when playing video games online.

I'm romantic, intense, dependable, almost always early (unless I totally forget about my appointment)...I've always been proud of the fact that I'm as nice as I can be, to as many people I can be, for as long as I can be. I like to give gifts and I'm generally giving, I'm trusting...to a fault...and I love loving those I love, and I love making sure they know I love them...

I feel emotions WAY TOO STRONGLY. I don't know if it's because of my ADHD and emotional disregulation, or if it's just me, but I feel them strongly and I show it.

I try to ALWAYS be moral in everything I do. I try to never lie, even when it would stop me from getting in trouble...I'll generally admit to stuff I did if I get caught, but there's nothing I'd get caught for, at least not often. I am a good liar, but I never do...unless I'm trying to mess with someone, and in that case, I tell them almost immediately. When I do have to lie, I feel awful.

My interests are very scattered. I'll find a new hobby, spend a bunch of money on it, then find a new one and do the same. I'll sink so much time into each one and then stop...though I would still do them if I had the time.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE people... honestly, I don't understand how introverts can be happy when they're alone...I feel like I'm always texting or waiting on a text from someone who's close or important to me. When I get a text from a friend asking to hang out, I get so so so so excited and am ready to do it. If I had more confidence that people actually liked me, I'm sure I'd invite people out way more often.

If someone asks me for help, I help. My friend (an ex co-worker) asked me Sunday to help him move tomorrow (Tuesday) and I said yes (of course). I don't particularly want to help, but what am I going to say, no? I don't particularly like my mother, but one day, I got a call at 3:30AM after being up for almost 22 hours saying I needed to come get my stepfather and bring him to work or he'd lose his job because their car got fucked. They live 80 minutes away each way, and he works by where I live...so I left at 3:40AM and got home at around 7:00AM or so after getting everything done. I was exhausted. I didn't really ask for anything...I pretty much asked for a bit of food and my tank filled up (it's Bout 120 miles round trip or more). I've helped them move and put on 200+ miles on my car in a day. I was exhausted...I hated it but I don't really have it in me to say no...why would I? Is there really anything stopping me? 

I help people even when it's probably dumb...I'm leaving my apartment one day and driving out when a guy at the bus stop flags me down and says he has to get to the prison (was on my way and only about 15 minutes away) to visit his girlfriend or it's over if he's late...I said hop on in and drove him there. Probably a very unwise decision with probably not the most savory character, but why say no when I have the ability to help? One time during the winter (20°F), I went to Walmart to buy some food and saw a homeless guy standing there with a sign saying something. Can't remember what, and it wouldn't have mattered to me what it said. I drove past, parked, bought warm food from the little deli inside, some napkins, some forks and knives, and then grabbed my warm Carhartt jacket (one of the ones I wear a ton) and brought them to him. Then left.

I have a ton of issues too. I feel so self centered and talk about myself a lot it seems....even though I love other people. Sometimes I wonder if I'm a narcissist or something because even though I love and adore other people, I talk about myself a lot 

Also, I realized that I usually talk about ideas or subjects that aren't concrete or set in stone...things like MBTI, politics (WHICH I HATE), etc...in fact, I don't even talk that much...I like to talk to them about good music, show them a ton of funny videos, or just crack jokes and banter. I never talk about anything of substance in person, it seems. I hate it. I honestly hate myself sometimes. I'll determine today when I hang out with my friend (hopefully he doesn't cancel again...he did Saturday...) what I talk most about, though we'll be playing video games so I'll mostly talk about that.

I love history and always have. I'll listen to audiobooks on it all day at work and my ESFJ mom and best friend will look at me like I'm nuts because they can't understand why I do it...but I love the books. Especially Roman history.

If I could be the kind of person Bob Ross or Mr. Rogers was, I would in a heartbeat. That is my dream.

Here are some of my favorite songs at the moment:

*On Our Way - The Royal Concept*

I love the beginning where it says "I'll believe when the walls stop turning
I'll believe when the storm is through
I believe I hear them say
David won't stop writing songs
I never wanna shake their hands and stay
I never wanna shake their hands and stay
Oh no let's go"

Something about how people are acting like him writing songs isn't an amazing thing to do. Fuck them, what do they know? David should keep writing songs and everyone who acts like it's a bad thing should go get fucked.





*Shut Up and Dance - Walk The Moon*

...pretty much the quintessential song to describe the way my feelings are 99% of the time...this song describes me well. Also the official music video is me_irl...

"Don't you dare look back just keep your eyes on me, I said 'you're holding back', she said 'shut up and dance with me'". Just shut up and fucking dance with me already and stop thinking, because I've wanted to dance with you this whole time...





*Sidekick - Walk the Moon*

"Keys left hanging in the door, a trail of shoes and winter clothes, and we're kissing on the kitchen floor, our friendship up against the ropes, and don't you wonder why the things that you want are so hard to find? Well it just occurred to me the one that I need could be right here by my side."

Just be my fucking sidekick. The passion described in this song is what I live for. What I crave. I fucking want *ROMANCE* like that. That is everything I want in my life. I fucking want passion. I want attraction. I want this. I want to experience what this song describes *AT LEAST ONCE IN MY LIFE.*





*Avalanche - Walk The Moon*

I seem to have a thing for walk the moon.

"I see the look in your eyes...I knew you in a past life...one glance and the avalanche drops...one look and my heartbeat stops. Ships pass in the night, I don't wanna wait till the next life. One glance and the avalanche drops...one look and my heartbeat stops."





*Mayberry - Rascal Flatts* 

This is my idealistic world. This is what it describes. So satisfying. So ideal. It's just...dreams. every lyric in this song sends shivers down my spine. At one point, I wanted to make a music video for this song (one was never made) but I never got around to it. I had ideas and everything. 

"I miss Mayberry, sitting on the porch drinking ice cold Cherry Coke, where everything is black and white. Picking on a six string where people pass by and you call them by their first name, watching the clouds roll bye"

"Sometimes I can hear this old earth shouting, through the trees as the wind blows. That's when I climb up on this mountain to look through God's window."

"Sometimes I dream I'm driving down an old dirt road, not even listed on the map, I pass a dad and son carrying a fishing pole, but I always wake up Everytime I try to turn back."





*CONTINUED BELOW*

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

* CONTINUED FROM ABOVE*

*Rocky Top - Osborne Brothers*

"Once I had a girl on Rocky top half bear the other half cat...wild as a minx and sweet as soda pop, I still dream of that."





*There Was This Girl - Riley Green*

I love this whole song, and the whole thing is great, but this part especially stands out...

"Didn't know a diamond ring could cost so much (damn). Took six months on the farm 'fore I saved up. All my drinking buddies still out on the town wonderin' why I ever settled down...there was this girl, holding my hand, shooting me a start a life together grin. She's pulling me in, she's straightenin' me out, and now I know what love is all about. I'm still out of my mind, she's still out of this world, there was this girl..." Cue crying.






*A Man On A Tractor - Rodney Atkins*

"The dog walked just like it was smiling
The man drove like the world was all right
The tractor hummed on like a part of a song
That you sing to your children at night
His work was laid out there before him
In rows of green; his whole life was revealed
Oh, what I wouldn't give if I could just live
Like a man on a tractor with a dog in a field" cue crying.





*When it Rains It Pours - Luke Combs*

The idea of a girl leaving me and being absolutely destroyed...and having my luck start drizzling...then raining...then pouring...that's what I live for. Especially when love seems like destiny.

"And it's crazy how lately it just seems to come in waves...what I thought was gonna be the death of me was my saving grace....it's got me thinking that her leaving is the only logical reason that I got the last spot in the Hooters' parking lot, and the waitress left her number on my check with a heart...she picked up on the first ring when I gave her a call."

The idea of someone deciding they want me for a change...someone doing the work and putting in the effort makes me want to cry. I feel like I always put in all the effort and it never works out anyway, and yet I keep trying, hoping maybe this time it'll be the last time. This song helped get me through a rough time when things ended with a girl after the second date. I was still a bit destroyed and had this on repeat.





*Paradise - Tom T. Hall*

"When I was a child, my family would travel down to Western Kentucky where my parents were born. Through a backwoods old town so often remembered, so many times that all my memories were worn. 'Daddy, won't you take me back to Muhlenberg Country, down by the Green River where paradise lay?'

'I'm sorry, my son, but too late in asking, Mr. Peabody's coaltrain done hauled it away.'"

This song makes me want to cry. I so badly want to experience the virgin beauty that is Muhlenberg county as described in this song...but I'll never get the chance to, because it no longer exists.





I have more songs, including some orchestra, Michael Buble, John Mayer, and I'll post if they're desired.

I'm sorry this was such a long post.

As you can tell from my music choices, I oftentimes need very fast music for it to be enjoyable. I love songs that are able to represent the passion I can bring to the things I love.

When I get into something like fixing my car and enjoying it, I'll spend 10 hours a day+ straight working on my car in the blazing summer son with breaks only to go pee and occasionally drink some water. Barely eat, barely drink. I can hyperfocus like this with other stuff.

I need passion in my life. I need it everywhere. I need intensity, I need passion, I need excitement. Love is my #1 goal in life. Not getting ahead, not being successful. Just love.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

ExFP for sure


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> ExFP for sure


Based on which part?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> Based on which part?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


The questionnaire I skimmed through.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bad Bunny said:


> The questionnaire I skimmed through.


Ah! I see 

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DrEquine said:


> Ah! I see
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


No problem


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

I think you sound most like an ESFP (possibly Enfp). I don't see the Esfj, really - although you mention you love people etc, you also said you struggle with selfishness, being scattered/impulsive/loving your chaos/rebelling against authority etc - which strike me as more of a perceiver thing, and very reminiscent of Esfps I know (especially the part about 'loving the spotlight' -sounds very esfp). Esfjs are very warm and peoply but also tend to be quite organized too, and more altruistic than self-centered, I think. 

I wonder how much your childhood experiences (being yelled at, feeling rejected/hated, wanting to be loved etc), affect your interactions with others, and your test results. I wonder if it makes you more appear more Fe than you really are? It sounds like you really want to be loved and that colours a lot of your interactions. You do sound like an emotional type, though.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Zeri said:


> I think you sound most like an ESFP (possibly Enfp). I don't see the Esfj, really - although you mention you love people etc, you also said you struggle with selfishness, being scattered/impulsive/loving your chaos/rebelling against authority etc - which strike me as more of a perceiver thing, and very reminiscent of Esfps I know (especially the part about 'loving the spotlight' -sounds very esfp). Esfjs are very warm and peoply but also tend to be quite organized too, and more altruistic than self-centered, I think.
> 
> I wonder how much your childhood experiences (being yelled at, feeling rejected/hated, wanting to be loved etc), affect your interactions with others, and your test results. I wonder if it makes you more appear more Fe than you really are? It sounds like you really want to be loved and that colours a lot of your interactions. You do sound like an emotional type, though.


He has so much Fe that he is blaming everything onto himself - he is not selfish 

* fe> Se - more likely he’s an enfj 

* fi is altruistic- so is fe - self center indicates unhealthy behavior not Fi 

* he said many times he’s energized by external emotions- he likes fixing or telling someone how to fix their problem when they open up their emotions to him and he doesn’t see the point of sharing an emotional matter if the problem is already resolved- this is not Fi - fi in any position tends to not talk about their problem when in the most of it - higher Fi users would never tell a person what to do bc the type rarely share personal information until matter is done and resolve with - he’s a clear Fe user 

* he is organized - he knows what he wants to achieve and make plans to get there - his impulse are calculated- and his impulse is his relief function 

He lives in the future bc he lacks Si not Fi 

Enfj more likely- but a def Fe dom 

Loving the spotlight is an extroverted trait ( social extrovert not mbti ) they all love spotlight and center of attention- I mean look at Oprah Winfrey - Pope Francis etc 

I’ve been reading his post - replies and asking him questions for weeks now , it’s quite clear he is an Fe dom. He doesn’t use Fi or have any preference for if . 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

I just wanted to thank y'all so much for helping to try and type me. I appreciate it so so so much <3



Zeri said:


> I think you sound most like an ESFP (possibly Enfp). I don't see the Esfj, really - although you mention you love people etc, you also said you struggle with selfishness, being scattered/impulsive/loving your chaos/rebelling against authority etc - which strike me as more of a perceiver thing, and very reminiscent of Esfps I know (especially the part about 'loving the spotlight' -sounds very esfp). Esfjs are very warm and peoply but also tend to be quite organized too, and more altruistic than self-centered, I think.
> 
> I wonder how much your childhood experiences (being yelled at, feeling rejected/hated, wanting to be loved etc), affect your interactions with others, and your test results. I wonder if it makes you more appear more Fe than you really are? It sounds like you really want to be loved and that colours a lot of your interactions. You do sound like an emotional type, though.


*I think my childhood greatly affected the way I act. I had things happen to me that sexually traumatized me for many years...at the same time, I was always bullied at school, yelled at often to be quiet, sort of an outcast...I would always get yelled at by mom. I generally had one best friend at a time, one super close friend I would hang out with every weekend or most days, depending on where they lived. Most of them left the state or moved away and I never kept in touch.*


ai.tran.75 said:


> He has so much Fe that he is blaming everything onto himself - he is not selfish
> 
> * fe> Se - more likely he’s an enfj
> 
> * fi is altruistic- so is fe - self center indicates unhealthy behavior not Fi


*I think it is a case of unhealthy behavior...*



> * he said many times he’s energized by external emotions- he likes fixing or telling someone how to fix their problem when they open up their emotions to him and he doesn’t see the point of sharing an emotional matter if the problem is already resolved- this is not Fi - fi in any position tends to not talk about their problem when in the most of it - higher Fi users would never tell a person what to do bc the type rarely share personal information until matter is done and resolve with - he’s a clear Fe user



*I do not see the point of sharing how I felt...Once the situation is resolved, I feel better. I share how I feel, in the moment. Why does how I felt matter whatsoever? It's over and done with. How I feel now is the important part. Sometimes, I overthink things that affect me heavily emotionally but I can't solve...like someone ghosting me or something...how can I solve that? So I overthink it constantly*



> * he is organized - he knows what he wants to achieve and make plans to get there - his impulse are calculated- and his impulse is his relief function


*I wouldn't call myself organized...my room is a disorganized mess...my life is a disorganized mess...but if there's something I want, I go out and get it, and am able to plan accordingly (like the Russia trip)*



> He lives in the future bc he lacks Si not Fi


*I 100% live in the future*



> Enfj more likely- but a def Fe dom
> 
> Loving the spotlight is an extroverted trait ( social extrovert not mbti ) they all love spotlight and center of attention- I mean look at Oprah Winfrey - Pope Francis etc
> 
> I’ve been reading his post - replies and asking him questions for weeks now , it’s quite clear he is an Fe dom. He doesn’t use Fi or have any preference for if .


*Did the songs tell you guys anything about me? I figured the general tone of them would...I also hate vulgar rap 99% of the time. I think it's in bad taste.*

I need to work on a lot of stuff about myself. I want to be more popular and have tons of friends who always want to hang out with me...that's why I'm so excited to go to Russia...being in a college dorm with a ton of people close-ish to my age, while being way more mentally healthy than I was in my first year in college? I'm super ambitious and hopeful that I'll have tons of friends to hang out with all the time so easily. 

I was super super super mentally unhealthy the first time I was in college, and I asked my best friend if I'm more stable now and she said there's no comparison.


----------



## Alana (Jun 21, 2019)

1st song: XSXP
2nd song: XSFP
3rd song: XXFP
4th song: XNFX
5th song: ENXP with some Si
6th song: ENFP
7th song: ESTP
8th song: XNFP
9th song: XSFP
10th song: ISXJ


----------



## Superintrovert (Jul 4, 2019)

You could find the last paragraph of this post useful:

_It is not only what people write about themselves, but how they do it as well. I BELIEVE THAT ON AVERAGE EXTRAVERTS MIGHT USE CAPITAL LETTERS MORE. Judgers will have different writing style than perceivers. Judgers will be accurate, structured and more likely to be grammar nazis whereas perceivers ... they will care less . Feelers might use emoticons more often than thinkers.  And so on._

I remain confident that you are EFP, most likely ENFP. The way you write is very specific and definitely not SJish.

P.S.: I am not sure if you can reach closure and settle for one type. But I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Superintrovert said:


> You could find the last paragraph of this post useful:
> 
> _It is not only what people write about themselves, but how they do it as well. I BELIEVE THAT ON AVERAGE EXTRAVERTS MIGHT USE CAPITAL LETTERS MORE. Judgers will have different writing style than perceivers. Judgers will be accurate, structured and more likely to be grammar nazis whereas perceivers ... they will care less . Feelers might use emoticons more often than thinkers.  And so on._
> 
> ...


I highly doubt style of writing or speech can determine a person type - these are cognitive functions not personality traits 

He doesn’t use Ne or Fi - how could he possibly be an enfp ? Bc he’s random and not articulate- wow 
Literature majors are grammar nazi - this deals nothing with P vs J -

The way he describe his use of function shows lack of Fi - his preference lack Fi - his focus lacks Fi - so how exactly could he be an efp 

Emotions and hobbies are not cognitive related- and Fe dom are not as structured or organized as stereotypes say that they are - same with how feelers are not more emotionally expressive than thinkers - it’s subjective- emoticon is a stereotype 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I highly doubt style of writing or speech can determine a person type - these are cognitive functions not personality traits
> 
> He doesn’t use Ne or Fi - how could he possibly be an enfp ? Bc he’s random and not articulate- wow
> Literature majors are grammar nazi - this deals nothing with P vs J -
> ...


Whenever I write a longer thing about anything, I have a very hard time organizing it and I end up with a ton of sentence long paragraphs.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Superintrovert (Jul 4, 2019)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I highly doubt style of writing or speech can determine a person type - these are cognitive functions not personality traits
> 
> He doesn’t use Ne or Fi - how could he possibly be an enfp ? Bc he’s random and not articulate- wow
> Literature majors are grammar nazi - this deals nothing with P vs J -
> ...


Just to be sure. Do you suggest that there is no significant relation between cognitive functions and style of writing? That is very unlikely. It is all about finding the patterns - ideally by looking at big data. Some of my hypotheses might be wrong, but the core is undoubtedly valid.

His Dom might be Fe. Or Ne. His test results can be interpeted in more than one way. His answers can be interpreted in more than one way. People can easily come to different conclusions. Especially in this thread.

I just feel that the way DrEquine writes is the most consistent way he expresses himself, because there is no pressure (i.e. he does not want to be ESFJ like his mom, he must be Fe-Dom and so on).


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Superintrovert said:


> Just to be sure. Do you suggest that there is no significant relation between cognitive functions and style of writing? That is very unlikely. It is all about finding the patterns - ideally by looking at big data. Some of my hypotheses might be wrong, but the core is undoubtedly valid.
> 
> His Dom might be Fe. Or Ne. His test results can be interpeted in more than one way. His answers can be interpreted in more than one way. People can easily come to different conclusions. Especially in this thread.
> 
> I just feel that the way DrEquine writes is the most consistent way he expresses himself, because there is no pressure (i.e. he does not want to be ESFJ like his mom, he must be Fe-Dom and so on).


I’m not saying writing style isn’t correlate to determining an persons mbti type...I am responding to the absurdity of how you conclude his type as an Enfp 

You quoted 
“_It is not only what people write about themselves, but how they do it as well. I BELIEVE THAT ON AVERAGE EXTRAVERTS MIGHT USE CAPITAL LETTERS MORE. Judgers will have different writing style than perceivers. Judgers will be accurate, structured and more likely to be grammar nazis whereas perceivers ... they will care less . Feelers might use emoticons more often than thinkers.  “ 

Then you end it with him being an enfp due to his writing style - and disregard the fact that he answered many time what his values - how he approaches emotions- and how it is clear that he is an fe dom - the question boils down to Enfj vs esfj - I’m which we are still trying to figure out 

His enneagram is 2 - a common fe type 
He admits to only sharing his emotions when the problem occurs and see no point in talking about it when matters resolve ( fe>fi ) 

He doesn’t live in the past - he lives in the future ( Ni-Se possibly ) unhealthy enfps are trapped in the past due to inferior Si and he said he have no care for the past 

Also I’ve been conversing with him personally - bantering with him on forums and analyzing him for over a week worth - so yeah I’m quite certain my observations of what type he is make more sense than you typing him as an Enfp due to the style of his writing_


----------



## Superintrovert (Jul 4, 2019)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I’m not saying writing style isn’t correlate to determining an persons mbti type...I am responding to the absurdity of how you conclude his type as an Enfp
> 
> You quoted
> “_It is not only what people write about themselves, but how they do it as well. I BELIEVE THAT ON AVERAGE EXTRAVERTS MIGHT USE CAPITAL LETTERS MORE. Judgers will have different writing style than perceivers. Judgers will be accurate, structured and more likely to be grammar nazis whereas perceivers ... they will care less . Feelers might use emoticons more often than thinkers.  “
> ...


_

I took his writing style as one of inputs. At the beginning more or less unconsciously. In this case I found it a little bit more relevant than usually, because of how chaotic this thread is and how many times we have almost reached a conclusion (different conclusions to be precise). Just think about it.

His enneagram is probably 2 and it is true that 2s are very common for Fe types. But it is not uncommon for ENFP. And tritype 279 is even more EFPish. So it all comes down to Fe/Ne/Se/whatever. Now I could be biased so it's time to step aside and return to it later.

By the way I really appreciate how much effort you put into typing DrEquine.

Edit: DrEquino -> DrEquine so that he does not need to change his name _


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Superintrovert said:


> By the way I really appreciate how much effort you put into typing DrEquino.


I like him as a person before typing him - I knew who he was - I don’t really type others unless asked  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> I’m not saying writing style isn’t correlate to determining an persons mbti type...I am responding to the absurdity of how you conclude his type as an Enfp
> 
> You quoted
> “_It is not only what people write about themselves, but how they do it as well. I BELIEVE THAT ON AVERAGE EXTRAVERTS MIGHT USE CAPITAL LETTERS MORE. Judgers will have different writing style than perceivers. Judgers will be accurate, structured and more likely to be grammar nazis whereas perceivers ... they will care less . Feelers might use emoticons more often than thinkers.  “
> ...


_I just want to specify that I greatly appreciate both of you a ton for trying to type me.

So @ai.tran.75, what conclusion have you come too. I should specify that my best friend is ESFJ and I'm not really anything like her and she knows it. I never look into the past and I only ever look towards the future. She is so sentimental and has tons of pictures and other trinkets...I was never one for pictures, unless it was to make someone else happy, and I rarely ever look at them and reminisce. I keep them for other people to check on Facebook (WHICH I HATE) I hate social media with a passion...I only have it to talk with people from my past... I'm sure in Russia I'll use it more. She also has addiction problems, but I seem to sometimes have issues with codependency, though I'm working on those. I think I'm way better than I ever was before.


Superintrovert said:



I took his writing style as one of inputs. At the beginning more or less unconsciously. In this case I found it a little bit more relevant than usually, because of how chaotic this thread is and how many times we have almost reached a conclusion (different conclusions to be precise). Just think about it.

His enneagram is probably 2 and it is true that 2s are very common for Fe types. But it is not uncommon for ENFP. And tritype 279 is even more EFPish. So it all comes down to Fe/Ne/Se/whatever. Now I could be biased so it's time to step aside and return to it later.

By the way I really appreciate how much effort you put into typing DrEquino.

Click to expand...

Thank you so much for the effort you've put in trying to type me too! I'm changing my name to Dr. Equino LOL


ai.tran.75 said:



I like him as a person before typing him - I knew who he was - I don’t really type others unless asked  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to expand...

Aw, this is so sweet!  You're awesome too! I see you around here a lot!

ALSO! Today I helped a buddy move with his brother and girlfriend's brother and had a bunch of fun. We had a ton of banter and shit...I have a habit of dissing people and teasing them pretty hard, in good fun though. One bad thing is my jokes can be really dark and inappropriate sometimes, but that might be my lack of inhibition/impulse control because of the ADHD.but oh well. When I was about to leave, I asked my friend's brother on a scale of 1-asshole, how much of an asshole am I. He said a 3 out of 10...decently not assholeish.

Sometimes I feel bad though, and I very much enjoy their company and like them. I wasn't really nervous at all which was shocking. I think I'm slowly becoming more and more confident and emotionally healthy as of late. I can't wait to be in Russia and in college...so I can meet more people...but I am nervous they won't like me there.

I loved hanging out with people, and after, another friend picked me up, we got ice cream, then went to my house and paid Mario Kart, which always gets me very animated in a good way.

I had a ton of fun and I can't wait to do it again...I'm not sure if I'm really a very introverted extrovert, because I love spending time with people like that and don't really need time to sit around in my own head.

Today, I talked about doing molly with a buddy and how I thought about it in the past but figured I'd never actually do it. He told me he could hook me up and I thought about it and I don't think I'd touchy molly, but I want to try shrooms and weed. I've never touched an illegal drug in my life, and always HATED them so this is a total change of pace for me...doesn't sound very Fi for me. The reason I want to do them is because I heard it can help "expand your mind" and I really want that. I heard that LSD, shrooms, and especially molly are drugs that help you feel more.intimate and close to people...that sounds like so much fun...I sort of want to go to a club on molly and see what it's like to be dancing with a ton of people when my intimacy and love of people is so elevated. I know, it's dumb.

I'm scared that when I go to Russia, no one will be able to understand me because I don't know Russian well enough yet and because of that, I'll have no friends....but my language skills are also really fairly good so I should be able to pick it up pretty quickly, I think... especially studying it 4 hours a day, 5 days a week like the program entails.

Also, love is the most important thing in my life. I don't base my success on being wealthy, having nice clothes or anything. That does not matter to me. I could be happy living in a shed as long as it was with the person I love.

Sometimes...or at least it used to be...that I'd always go home dejected because I thought people didn't like me or I got rebuked for saying something stupid...I feel more resilient now from that sort of thing 

Also, at the ice cream shop today, my friend called me childish. I take it as a compliment.
Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk_


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh, just checked your questionnaire again - you are a male....ha ha....duhh. Your mention of being scared of pregnancy made me assume you were female - but I see how you meant it now.

Carry on! 🙂


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Zeri said:


> Glad that you're closer to figuring things out. I still think Esfp for you, yes.
> 
> Side note -why did I think you were a male? 🙂


I am male 


Zeri said:


> Oh, just checked your questionnaire again - you are a male....ha ha....duhh. Your mention of being scared of pregnancy made me assume you were female - but I see how you meant it now.
> 
> Carry on! 🙂


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

@DrEquine Maybe I should have trusted my gut instincts but my first guess for you was Fi user and ExFP if you recall. Then you said you really do not relate to Sensing, but I wonder if it’s because you compared yourself to your ESFJ BFF and your ISTJ dad? They would use Si instead of Se. Your posts indicate you jump before looking often, so that would point to Se or Ne. I read now that you do not relate to Ne because you don’t connect various things to one original things as I’ve been told high Ne users do. If you are high Se user, you would then have inferior Ni. Do you relate to inferior Ni?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bunniculla said:


> @DrEquine Maybe I should have trusted my gut instincts but my first guess for you was Fi user and ExFP if you recall. Then you said you really do not relate to Sensing, but I wonder if it’s because you compared yourself to your ESFJ BFF and your ISTJ dad? They would use Si instead of Se. Your posts indicate you jump before looking often, so that would point to Se or Ne. I read now that you do not relate to Ne because you don’t connect various things to one original things as I’ve been told high Ne users do. If you are high Se user, you would then have inferior Ni. Do you relate to inferior Ni?


According to this webpage, inferior Ni can manifest in a desire to be an expert in a particular field of knowledge. I have often wanted to be a professor in a field I enjoy...the type that goes on lecture tours around the world. The kind who is an expert in his field who others go to for advice or information. The kind all the students love and want to have. It also talks about ESPs with inferior Ni wanting to be lawyers and such, which I relate to a TON.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

ESFP so,sx 369


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Surreal Snake said:


> ESFP so,sx 369


I don't know about the Enneagram, but I think I would be sx,so


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

DrEquine said:


> Hey guys, it's been a bit. Still trying to nail down my type. I realized I'm a sensor, not an intuitive. I really dislike theoretical discussions and I realized I actually am more about the here and now in every sense of the word...here's why:
> 
> 1. I am very in tune with my environment. I realized I do tell when things around me change and I do notice when a cool car drives by and I usually point it out. I always smell what's cooking and point it out. I can smell and notice when a salad smells different than the recipe normally is and I say it.
> 
> ...


Esfp - I guess my perception of fe in you in the beginning was bc you talked of your emotions a lot and I couldn’t relate it over to the fi users that I know- but after providing these examples, also conversing with you through discord and bantering on this website also the fact that I get along with you so well - I’m seeing esfp - apologized for my wrong typing but yes Se dom sounds accurate 

Type 2 esfp would make perfect sense
Again my apologies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

ai.tran.75 said:


> Esfp - I guess my perception of fe in you in the beginning was bc you talked of your emotions a lot and I couldn’t relate it over to the fi users that I know- but after providing these examples, also conversing with you through discord and bantering on this website also the fact that I get along with you so well - I’m seeing esfp - apologized for my wrong typing but yes Se dom sounds accurate
> 
> Type 2 esfp would make perfect sense
> Again my apologies
> ...


Please don't apologize Ai! <3 I deeply appreciate how much time you took typing me. It truly means a lot to me. Even the tests say there's a chance I'm ESFJ and in socionics, I test as an ESE-3Si...which is the same as Robin Williams, who I adore. I think ESFP does fit me.


----------



## StinkyBambi (Jul 12, 2018)

Oh my god, is this thread still going?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bunniculla said:


> @DrEquine Maybe I should have trusted my gut instincts but my first guess for you was Fi user and ExFP if you recall. Then you said you really do not relate to Sensing, but I wonder if it’s because you compared yourself to your ESFJ BFF and your ISTJ dad? They would use Si instead of Se. Your posts indicate you jump before looking often, so that would point to Se or Ne. I read now that you do not relate to Ne because you don’t connect various things to one original things as I’ve been told high Ne users do. If you are high Se user, you would then have inferior Ni. Do you relate to inferior Ni?


Would you say what I described sounds like inferior Ni?


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

DrEquine said:


> Would you say what I described sounds like inferior Ni?


I don't like that blog post. It sounds so biased and not very informational. I found this blog post better: https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/139335810610/how-i-experience-my-inferior-ni

I'm not sure if what you described sounds like inferior Ni or not tbh. Maybe better to bring in another ESxP or Ni dom to explain? A bit more of a personal touch than what others not of that type can only assume they know?


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bunniculla said:


> I don't like that blog post. It sounds so biased and not very informational. I found this blog post better: https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/139335810610/how-i-experience-my-inferior-ni
> 
> I'm not sure if what you described sounds like inferior Ni or not tbh. Maybe better to bring in another ESxP or Ni dom to explain? A bit more of a personal touch than what others not of that type can only assume they know?


Much of this is hard for me to understand. I think that I often get into "the future is going to be awful." Most of the time, I expect the future to be 1984esqud with robots doing everything and barely any social interaction...that's how I see the future 99% of the time


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

DrEquine said:


> Much of this is hard for me to understand. I think that I often get into "the future is going to be awful." Most of the time, I expect the future to be 1984esqud with robots doing everything and barely any social interaction...that's how I see the future 99% of the time


From that blog post: "inferior Ni manifests in people refusing to think long term and future implications of their current behaviors and state of affairs. Inferior Ni users will definitely have dreams and goals but will often see them as un-realizable and passing phases, *not wanting to bother with the deep details, steps and implications these said dreams involve*. They live with the philosophy that *anything can happen in the next ten minutes, so why even bother with what can happen WAY down the line*? *This is an unbearable strain on them*. This also means they despise theoretical learning and concepts as there are no immediate and practical applications and results to them."

I think some of what is said sounds a little immature, because I'm sure mature ExSPs can and will plan things out to realize their goals, but I do find the underlined and bolded meaningful because it talks about preference (or lack of in this case). Seems because ExSPs Se preference is so high and Ni preference so low, they would much rather live in the moment and feel at home taking things as they come rather than waste their time looking into a future that may not even be worthwhile. That can actually be pretty insightful all its own right actually. Sometimes, planning ahead leads to a big fat zero and you realize the important events in front of you all wasted away. I find a lot of high Ni users saying they aren't able to live in the moment and enjoy the present for what it is. So I'd imagine high Se users to be the opposite of this in a way, and soak up the present while not planning as much for the future, for better or for worse.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Bunniculla said:


> From that blog post: "inferior Ni manifests in people refusing to think long term and future implications of their current behaviors and state of affairs. Inferior Ni users will definitely have dreams and goals but will often see them as un-realizable and passing phases, *not wanting to bother with the deep details, steps and implications these said dreams involve*. They live with the philosophy that *anything can happen in the next ten minutes, so why even bother with what can happen WAY down the line*? *This is an unbearable strain on them*. This also means they despise theoretical learning and concepts as there are no immediate and practical applications and results to them."
> 
> I think some of what is said sounds a little immature, because I'm sure mature ExSPs can and will plan things out to realize their goals, but I do find the underlined and bolded meaningful because it talks about preference (or lack of in this case). Seems because ExSPs Se preference is so high and Ni preference so low, they would much rather live in the moment and feel at home taking things as they come rather than waste their time looking into a future that may not even be worthwhile. That can actually be pretty insightful all its own right actually. Sometimes, planning ahead leads to a big fat zero and you realize the important events in front of you all wasted away. I find a lot of high Ni users saying they aren't able to live in the moment and enjoy the present for what it is. So I'd imagine high Se users to be the opposite of this in a way, and soak up the present while not planning as much for the future, for better or for worse.


I often don't plan for the future and just assume it'll be bad.

In fact, I just argued with someone who kept saying how positive the future will be and all I could do is shake my head and tell them how bad the future could go. I don't think about the future because it's horrifying and it's not going to go well. I don't understand how people can be so optimistic. I'm partially optimistic about my future but I don't put much thought into it.


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

Surreal Snake said:


> ESFP so,sx 369


People have typed me as a 629 actually


----------



## BlunKram (Aug 29, 2019)

I guess it seems pretty ISFJ to me


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

BlunKram said:


> I guess it seems pretty ISFJ to me


No way am I an introvert or an ISFJ, haha. I'm too damn loud and outgoing

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

I still want to know why people keep typing me as an ENFP. I'm pretty much one of the ExFx types excluding ENFJ. 

Most people say ESFx but a few still say I'm an Ne dom.

I realized I plan my next adventure before my current one has even started and I get so excited about the next one I almost forget about the one I'm going to go on.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

One day when my mind starts to feel more centered I'll come back here and hopefully be able to explain why exactly I think Si/Ne axis/what are the core differences between Si/Ne and Ni/Se, wouldn't be able to phrase it very clearly right now, but I am thinking about it


(sorry for giving you the disappointment of seeing a new post in your typing thread only to find out that it's actually nothing  )


----------



## Dr Whoresy (Nov 7, 2018)

sweet morphine said:


> One day when my mind starts to feel more centered I'll come back here and hopefully be able to explain why exactly I think Si/Ne axis/what are the core differences between Si/Ne and Ni/Se, wouldn't be able to phrase it very clearly right now, but I am thinking about it
> 
> 
> (sorry for giving you the disappointment of seeing a new post in your typing thread only to find out that it's actually nothing  )


IT'S NOT OKAY.

No it's totally okay. What's wrong?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

